# Episode 08 - Feedback Loops



## My Freemasonry (Feb 23, 2014)

Masonic Meme Monday celebrated
Mexican is not a "racial slur"
More studio audience difficulties
Chaplain, Jr. takes a queue from Producer Bruce, and eats Harlan's dinner
Harlan and his beyond-last-minute show preparation
Jason, Jr. the three-year-old troll
Chaplain finally listens to the podcast . . . and is less than amused
Jason has T-Rex arms
Freemasonry in the Zombie apocolypse
Pumping up the G.B. whiteboard
Jason's wife really really really wants to be on the show; sends letters, faxes, calls, telegrams, and smoke-signals
Passive agression as Secretary
Harlan's wife is not a fan
The dues argument from Episode 7 almost resurfaces
Help us get a lamp: donate doge coins to DKjaJZQEKgj739DJeuEiDNDBcn9bPBGjZ7
Harlan single-handedly makes the entire country of Ireland mad (which one? he's not sure)
The mechanics of a one day degree class
Amy leaves a voicemail, including asking about Co-masonry: Jason's wife wants to be a Bro. Sister
The History Channel interviews with a female "freemason"
Be A Shriner Video: The Shrine encourages Blue Lodge as a stepping stone: "don't worry, it's not that hard and doesn't take very long, then you are in the Shrine"
Have we ever seen anyone turned away for failing a proficiency examination?
The Scarlet Letter "F"
Harlan verbally abuses an anonymous Entered Apprentice's jurisdiction
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us in IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## brother josh (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## AfterLodgeBruce (Feb 26, 2014)

^


----------

